# My work in refining CRS



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

The aim of my breeding program is to breed CRS with more white portions and white features with intensified red.

Here my update:

July 2005
Majority of them are A and S grade, they are mainly 3 banded and 4 banded.









Feb 2006
Some has eyes, mostly tiger tooth









Jun 2006
Most has white eyes and one line, most are V bands and tiger tooth and quite a number of hinomaru too.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very very nice!


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

THE nicest batch of Chrystals i have seen. Excellent work!

Mike


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice... If you ever have too many... don't eat those little candy-cane preciousnesses, sell them to me!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Those are the best CRS I've seen. Congrats on an excellent CRS breeding program.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Every time I see fab CRS they remind me of the car from Starsky & Hutch.  

Wonderful photos and shrimp. :biggrin:


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow. :twitch:


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Very impressive


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Your work has paid off, great job. Hope to see more pictures in the future. 

Thank you.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank for the comments. Will release some of the out of norm quality CRS picture soon.


----------

